# (Entero) Virus Related Muscle Damage Tied to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here's the link: http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=...91&nav=168XIrHh Here's the excerpts:


> quote: Chronic fatigue syndrome seems to occur sometimes after a virus infection. Now, researchers have shown that some patients with the syndrome have evidence of virus in their muscles, and this in turn is linked to abnormal muscle function. ...Muscle biopsy samples from 10 of the 48 chronic fatigue patients were positive for enterovirus RNA. In addition, the patients with chronic fatigue syndrome went through an exercise test on the day of the biopsy, and the researchers measured the patients' blood levels of lactic acid before and after the test. Twenty-eight patients had an abnormal lactate response to exercise, "reflecting impaired muscle energy metabolism." Moreover, 9 of the 10 subjects who tested positive for the presence of virus in their muscles had this abnormal response. ...The team concludes that their findings support the notion that chronic fatigue syndrome has different causes, "and that some cases have a peripheral component to their fatigue related to muscle dysfunction."


Posted to the Co-Cure mailing list. Interesting!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

More info here


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Seems reasonable to me.Two events in my life significantly impacted my energy levels and pain perception:1. Giving birth







2. Having a serious febrial illness that lasted a month and caused a large weight loss (it was after this that my depression first appeared also)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mine started after a botched spinal block given at the wrong level, which caused continual spinal fluid loss for 5 months before Mayo Clinic Doctors put me in Intensive care and tried an aggressive approach to "patch" the leak. I've felt horrible ever since.


----------

